# Collector General: Pictures, Reviews and Discussion Thread



## Hawker Hurricane (Jan 14, 2015)

Do you fancy yourself a collector of things? This is the place for you to post pictures of your collection, reviews of a specific piece you'd like to tell us about, or just talk about how gosh-darn great it is to collect whatever it is you decided you'd like a bunch of, whether it's toys (which you prefer to refer to as figures), knives, guns or some other weird thing, if you collect it, you can show it off here!

I'll get it started by posting some pictures of figures in my collection, I'm pretty open about the fact that I collect Transformers.


EDIT: I put up a new album.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't have any pictures but I collect geisha dolls and figures.
They are my girls.


----------



## Durable Mike Malloy (Jan 14, 2015)

Until my most recent move, I would've said I didn't collect anything. But for a supposed non-collector, I sure had accumulated more than a few pretty rocks and antique medicine bottles! I let my little cousins sell most of the bottles, but ended up holding on to about a dozen. So I guess I'm a collector now.

Here's a picture of the best bottle I ever found - "Clark Stanley's Snake Oil Liniment" from the 1890s. This is _the_ brand of snake oil that gave the product a bad name! Marketed as an ancient Hopi secret, it was actually produced in Rhode Island and contained nothing derived from snakes. Instead, it was composed of mineral oil and beef tallow, with red pepper extract for a warming sensation and a trace of camphor or turpentine to lend a "medicinal smell." Clark Stanley was a real person who sold the product at medicine shows, but he was a plagiarist, and almost certainly never the Texas cowboy he claimed to be.

I found it in a stream that had washed through an old household burn pile, and I ended up giving it to a friend.



Spoiler


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Jan 15, 2015)

I got some stuff together and I thought I'd try to do a proper review, I'll put it in a spoiler tag so it's not a huge post.


Spoiler: Plastic Crap Showcase: MP-12 Masterpiece Lambor/Sideswipe








The box itself is pretty small, it comes packaged in Vehicle Mode, compared to the Hasbro Release of Prowl, which came packaged in Robot Mode in a larger, slightly more impressive box, if only for it's size. As you can see, it's officially licensed by Lamborghini.




This is the Vehicle Mode, I don't really have anything to compare it's size to, but it's in between a general Deluxe Class and Voyager Class in terms of size, and it's completely in scale with Other Masterpieces in Vehicle Mode.




this is just a detail of the paintapps of the Autobot Logo and the vague representation of a Lamborghini Logo on the front.




and a detail of the Taillights and the words "Lamborghini" and "Countach" on the back.








I just wanted to show that you can store the weapons on it in Vehicle Mode, a tab on the roof is spring loaded, allowing you to push this in, while remaining flush with the roof otherwise and it makes a simultaneously awesome and bizarre looking Lambo Tank thing.




Here's the Robot Mode, it's pretty accurate to the G1 Animation Model, and again, it's somewhere between a Deluxe and Voyager Class in terms of size, but it's closer to a Voyager Class in Robot Mode than it is in Vehicle Mode, if that means anything at all to people here. As for the transformation, it's pretty simple, but as with most Masterpiece figures, you want to take it slow, it's not a race and if you break it it's about 200 bucks in the trash.




it also comes with these Pile Drivers which were used in G1 and came with the G1 toy IIRC.








My only gripes I have are that some of the paint apps are a little dodgy, and with the price point that Masterpiece Figures, even smaller ones, sell at, there really shouldn't be these kinds of paint application errors, especially on a second production run, which I got mine as a part of, but hey, it still looks fine on a shelf and I still usually display it in vehicle mode regardless, so it must not bother me that much. 


In summary, MP-12 Lambor/G1 Sideswipe is a pretty nice piece. It's got an awesome Robot Mode, some nice touches on the Vehicle Mode, the transformation itself is fun to do and I'm not scared I'm gonna break it at any point like some Masterpiece Figures have a tendency to make me feel, and I'm proud to have it in my collection, even though there are some minor errors that I personally don't expect for the price point (s'expensive).


----------



## Waifu (Jan 16, 2015)

I have a little collection of figures I'm building on, most of it so far is just every available figure of my favorite character... But we'll ignore that. I'd post my coomic book collection, but getting them all out of their boxes is kinda hard.  I have a lot of stuffed characters too, and I'm working on a giraffe-related things collection! If you have any giraffe stuff you don't want anymore, let me know! I'll take pics of my stuff when I can, if you like


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jan 16, 2015)

I collect pocket knives and silver coins when I have the money. My favorite knives are manual flippers and the coins I collect are Morgans, but I'm thinking of getting silver eagles because they are a lot cheaper.

Edit - I just realized I can just say I collect silver dollars because I have some peace dollars too


----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Jan 16, 2015)

I collect hip flasks. Right now I have like four because I usually can't find one that are interesting. They're also my go-to souvenir whenever I go out-of-state, just as long as they have the name of the state on them.

Among other things I collect:  old vidya, translations of _The Divine Comedy, _pocket knives, and of course books. My collections are small, but collections nonetheless.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't have pictures handy, but I collect rock and mineral specimens. I also have a sub-par collection of international coins.


----------



## galact0r (Jan 16, 2015)

I seem to be collecting vaping devices. I gave up smoking to save money, but I can't resist buying new mods, tanks or RDA's. Luckily it's still cheaper than buying a pack a day, but I should probably stop before my collection gets out of hand.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 17, 2015)

I collect guns.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 17, 2015)

buster_kitten said:


> Mourning Dove, how do you build your rock and mineral collection? Do you buy things, or find them? I'd love to see pictures of your specimens if you ever want to share.



I buy them at rock stores or online, like off of Ebay. I haven't gotten to the point of excavating for my own specimens yet. Though there is a nice piece of mica I found when I was like 7 years old.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jan 17, 2015)

I have my knockoff Blythe dolls (lol cuz the real ones are too expensive), my old magazines from the 1980s and 1990s that I use for blog research, and of course, anything Simpsons. 

I guess you could count the journals I've kept since I was 12 a collection too.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jan 18, 2015)

Being a fan of taxidermy and vulture culture, I enjoy collecting pelts, bones, and such.
Plus, I like to give my critters special personal names. 



Spoiler: my skulls








Pictured left to right: gray fox, white tail buck, tiny bird, and a bobcat set on a rabbit pelt.
The deer skull is the first bone I've ever cleaned so he's special to me. 





Spoiler: Raccoon pelt













Spoiler: Jackalope



Featuring Big Boss.






I have a few more critters, such as a pair of badger claws, lynx claws, white tail deer tail, a cat femur, and a black bear pelt but I don't have pictures of them. Maybe later I'll post some.


----------



## John Titor (Jan 18, 2015)

I collect animu and vidya figures, art books and want to start an unusual coin collection (which includes foreign money). The latter was inspired by a friend who told me he found a V nickel.


----------



## Ravenor (Jan 18, 2015)

Where to begin....

Zippo Lighters.
Vintage Fishing reel's.
Rare books (just started this one).
Multi tool's.
Film collection.

I don't know if this counts but Skill's, I often find a skill I would love to learn and I try and apply myself to learning it as best as I can.


----------



## ATM (Jan 18, 2015)

I have a fair amount of plastic crap accumulating on my desk. I guess it qualifies as a collection of some sort.


Spoiler








I've got half a dozen Hibiki's from THE iDOLM@STER, there's another one on the way.




It's fun to switch the heads on figmas and see how many times you can do it before something breaks.




This is a Satan from SMT that I found in Japan in the corner of some shop for ¥900. I only bought it because I felt sorry for it.




This is Monster ASSAULT, the best flavour of Monster. Also plastic crap.



I have a bunch more things due to arrive pretty soon so I might post some better pics then. I probably need like a shelf or something soon too.


----------



## Durable Mike Malloy (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm really enjoying the peek into everyone's collections - this was a good idea for a thread, @HawkerHurricane !

Here are a couple more of my patent medicine bottles.

By and large, people bought quack cures because the products made you feel better in a hurry. Even Clark Stanley's fraudulent snake oil would have worked more-or-less as advertised - topical mineral oil is still used for minor cuts, burns and abrasions, and massage will help with all sorts of joint pain and muscle soreness. Many of these medicines owed their popularity not to the placebo effect, but to _dangerous quantities of active ingredients_.



Spoiler: Opiates, gentle enough for your baby.






Ayer's Cherry Pectoral.

This was sold as a cure-all for diseases of the throat and lungs. Advertised as "safe enough for a baby," it was chock full of morphine. While there are newspaper accounts of children and adults dying from overdose of cherry pectoral, its herbal ingredients had emetic properties - most people would've had a hard time keeping enough of the stuff down to do themselves much harm.




Mrs. Winslow's Soothing Syrup.
(Here is Sir Edward Elgar's eponymous composition adagio cantabile for two flutes, oboe, clarinet and bassoon, if you'd like some music while you read!)

This product was explicitly marketed as a gentle remedy for infant colic, diarrhea and teething pain. In an era of limited access to health care and high child mortality, parents of ailing babies flocked to the stuff. A single 1/2 teaspoon dose of Soothing Syrup contained almost twice the amount of morphine as an entire bottle of Cherry Pectoral, so it probably worked as advertised - when it didn't kill the baby first. It's not hard to find records of children being accidentally overdosed or deliberately murdered with soothing syrup, or becoming addicted and suffering through opiate withdrawals. Soothing syrups were roundly condemned by doctors at the turn of the century, but weren't outright banned until the 30s.

Ayer's Cherry Pectoral and Mrs. Winslow's Soothing Syrup were both manufactured for decades - my examples are both from the 1890s - distributed widely, and packaged in sturdy bottles that hold up well in burn piles or trash heaps. They're quite collectable, but not nearly as valuable as bottles embossed with words like "opium," "heroin," "cannabis" or "coca wine." Those are money in the bank.



Oh, and @Hunger Mythos , may I ask if you have a beetle box? I've got experience with dermestids in a professional setting, but I've never worked with a hobby box before, and I'm keen to know if it's worth the trouble. Your skull preps are so pretty.


----------



## Ravenor (Jan 18, 2015)

@buster_kitten We have a fantastic source of medical bottles in Liverpool, the Williamson Tunnels. One of the worlds leading hospitals for Tropical Medicine had a entrance really close to the tunnels so medical waste was thrown down there they have been excavating them for a long time now and they are always finding pill bottles from around the world. 
I know some one who is a dig volentier down there I'll ask him for copy's of some photos of the odd medical stuff they find down there when I see him next.


----------



## Surtur (Jan 18, 2015)

Classic vidya and tabletop RPG books.


----------



## OR 345 (Jan 18, 2015)

Mecha stuff, are we at all surprised. I can post pictures/sperg about some of it, if people want, but a few are incomplete model kits.

As for medicine bottles, my mother bought a bunch of them because we have a rustic Western-y themed house. A lot of them still have labels and some even have what is presumably the original "medicine" in them. I can also get pictures of those, if you're interested.


----------



## Android raptor (Jan 19, 2015)

I collect 1/6 dolls (mostly custom obitsus, Monster High, and certain Disney ones), prehistoric life toys (especially Jurassic Park toys and raptor related things), random anime figures and Gundam crap, and have a small collection of fossils (mostly shark teeth I found in savannah with a few horse teeth and other random bones) and other interesting rocks.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a rock and mineral collection that I started as a kid, a dice collection that I haven't really been adding to recently, a bottle cap collection because I'm just that cool, and more recently, a bone collection. 



 
Many of these I can't identify, though that large rib and the hipbone in the center are from a sea otter. There are a couple of possum parts as well. Also the skull in the center is a squirrel. 
Not pictured are: a racoon skull, a few jawbones from some sort of rodent, a couple of possum teeth, and an assortment of vertebrae I made into a necklace. 
Just this Sunday I found a whale vertebrae, so that's taking a bath to get the oil off.


----------



## Durable Mike Malloy (Jan 22, 2015)

@Ravenor and @God , I'd be keen on seeing pictures! Sifting through antique medical stuff sounds like splendid fun, and honestly, I don't know very much about Western patent medicines besides what I've seen in old newspaper ads. When I worked out west, all I found were boring castoria bottles.


Spoiler: more bottles and facts about bottles!





 That's the whole lot. Don't worry, I'm not going to tell you about all of them - a bunch of these are boring and just sitting around until my little cousins need something to keep them occupied.

What else was in patent medicine besides opiates? Booze, and plenty of it! Here are a few products that were sold during Prohibition with a nod and a wink. People were often willing to pay a premium for alcoholic medicinal compounds, because these were perceived as safer than bootleg beverages that might kill you with benzine, methanol or formaldehyde.


The one on the left is Lydia Pinkham's, which even has its own drinking song. Here, a jolly man performs a testimonial in multiple stanzas to the restorative powers of a certain 40-proof medicinal compound. I practically guarantee this fellow knows at least a dozen more verses that are singe-your-eyebrows ribald_ - guys like this always do._ My bottle is from the 20s, but the stuff is still on the market.

Next is Kickapoo Sagwa, which was basically whiskey with some herbs in it. A surprising number of old-time celebrities paid their dues on the Kickapoo Indian Medicine Show circuit, which is why I'm holding on to this otherwise basic bottle.

Finally, Dr. Kilmer's Swamp Root Kidney, Liver and Bladder Cure was another high-proof proprietary formula. In an unregulated era of dangerous adulterated products, Dr. Kilmer's distributed little sample bottles to assure customers that they'd get what they paid for. The large bottle is decorated with a handsome kidney shape. Both are quite collectable, but not terribly rare. I once found a bottle of Dr. Kilmer's Blood Specific Ocean-Weed Heart Remedy, and I regret giving that one away.


This is another one from the same burn heap that yielded my Clark Stanley's bottle.

I believe the person who accumulated this refuse pile was a single man who lived alone from the late 1860s through the early 1930s, worked as a photographer, suffered from headaches and constipation, smoked tobacco and drank modestly, took good care of his appearance and went through a _lot_ of Vaseline. He also visited the state fairground for entertainment when medicine shows came to town; hence, the snake oil and this next one - Seven Sutherland Sisters Hair Grower.

Sarah, Victoria, Isabella, Grace, Naomi, Mary, and Dora Sutherland were real-life sisters whose lives were strange and sad. Their father was a phony preacher and basically a piece of shit; some of the girls were born to his wife's younger sister who worked in the house as a "mother's helper" only to become a mother herself at the age of 11 or 12. Mrs. Sutherland was almost certainly mentally ill, forcing the children to practice music constantly and slathering them with a foul-smelling tonic that caused other people to avoid them. When their mom died, their dad made them into a sideshow act. They would perform songs of feminine virtue and then erotically unfurl their extremely long hair. Their father capitalized on the act's popularity by marketing a hair restorer - an overpriced blend of witch hazel, bay rum, and preservative salts. The sisters became celebrity millionaires, whereupon they retired from performing and lived together in a grand family mansion. One suffered from periods of insanity during which she was locked in a room. Other sisters kept becoming addicted to drugs, ill-advisedly marrying much younger men, and getting fleeced by scams. The tabloid press suggested that overly long hair had softened their brains.

The story veers from melodrama into gothic horror; after one of the husbands killed himself, the sisters built a grand mausoleum but refused to let his body leave their home until the stench of his remains forced the town to issue a court order for burial. They did the same thing with their dad's corpse and another sister's. Their products went out of fashion with the advent of bobbed hair in the 1920s, and the Depression did away with the remainder of their fortune. The surviving sisters went to Hollywood and tried to make a movie about their extraordinary lives, but one of them perished in an auto accident. That put an end to the project, leaving the remaining sisters too poor to even claim her body. By the mid-1940s, they all were dead.

On that cheery note, I guess I'll wrap things up! I kind of feel like I should be hosting a local cable access show with this stuff - it's got the right sort of "Why on earth would anyone care about this, and yet it is oddly fascinating and I've somehow been watching it for half an hour" feel to it.


----------



## Durable Mike Malloy (Jan 24, 2015)

@Waifu , perhaps you would like to see a patent medicine bottle I found with a giraffe on it? Tonsiline was basically a salt gargle for sore throat, and its slogan was, "Even if you had a neck as long as this fellow." I gave this one to my mom with flowers in it, after she had neck surgery.


----------



## Waifu (Jan 24, 2015)

buster_kitten said:


> View attachment 13957
> @Waifu , perhaps you would like to see a patent medicine bottle I found with a giraffe on it? Tonsiline was basically a salt gargle for sore throat, and its slogan was, "Even if you had a neck as long as this fellow." I gave this one to my mom with flowers in it, after she had neck surgery.


Oh my Gosh! I love it! It's so perfect. Love the symbolism in it too! : )


----------



## Gaol (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a collection of figures it's not too  but it's nice. I got 5 rare ones. The Ruri Hoshino cat girl one (limited release), the Ah My Goddess ones (Alternate color limited release) and the 2 Ghost In The Shell ones(Mail-in order from magazine)


----------



## OR 345 (Jan 25, 2015)

buster_kitten said:


> @Ravenor and @God , I'd be keen on seeing pictures! Sifting through antique medical stuff sounds like splendid fun, and honestly, I don't know very much about Western patent medicines besides what I've seen in old newspaper ads. When I worked out west, all I found were boring castoria bottles.



All right, so excusing my quick and dirty pictures (there isn't really a place in the house to get good shots), I've got the bottles, as well as a couple tins and an old razor because why not. I'm sure my mother picked up all of these at antique stores, and you can see some of them still have stuff in them (the Bromo-Seltzer also has something in it, it kind of looked like whiter epsom salt at a quick glance). I don't think it'd be too unlikely that at least some of it is the original contents, and that's slightly worrisome given how old these are.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jan 25, 2015)

>Cold weather may cloud Listerine. Its antiseptic properties are not affected.

Goddamn, that warning's been on the bottle for a long time. It's still there; take a look at a modern one.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jan 25, 2015)

So here is the whale bone I found a week ago! At least I _think _it's a whale. My evidence so far is "it's huge and oily". This picture is from after a few days of soaking in water, hydrogen peroxide, and a little bleach. Generally you don't want to use bleach on bones, but if you've ever smelled rancid whale oil in 80+ degree weather you'll understand why.


Spoiler: Just in case anyone was eating


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jan 25, 2015)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> I have a rock and mineral collection that I started as a kid, a dice collection that I haven't really been adding to recently, a bottle cap collection because I'm just that cool, and more recently, a bone collection.
> View attachment 13604
> Many of these I can't identify, though that large rib and the hipbone in the center are from a sea otter. There are a couple of possum parts as well. Also the skull in the center is a squirrel.
> Not pictured are: a racoon skull, a few jawbones from some sort of rodent, a couple of possum teeth, and an assortment of vertebrae I made into a necklace.
> Just this Sunday I found a whale vertebrae, so that's taking a bath to get the oil off.







"Amateur"


----------



## Xarpho (Jan 25, 2015)

I collect old shopping bags, many from stores gone by. Foley's, Super Kmart, HEB Pantry!


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Jan 26, 2015)

The Reprolabels Upgrade set I ordered arrived, and I took some pictures of G1 Rodimus Prime after I applied the stickers that came with it, because I couldn't find any pictures before I got them, and I looked.


Spoiler: Plastic Crap: Relatively Expensive Sticker Edition!








This is the main reason I got the set, the back of this, though it would probably rarely be seen, just looked disappointingly bare and when I found out there was a fix for it, I would not stand for it any longer.




Both the sticker on the hood and the sticker on the Space Winnebago forward sleeper thing are in the interest of closer accuracy to the G1 model.




This one tiny maroon and orange sticker on the orange plastic on each side makes a surprising amount of difference in bringing the whole piece together in vehicle mode.




The original codpiece sticker contributed a lot to making Rodimus look kind of stupid in robot mode, and this one is about as G1 accurate a sticker as you can probably manage and doesn't make his crotch look like a carnival tent.


This isn't so much a review as I kind of wanted to show off something I just got, but I hope others like it nevertheless.


----------



## Durable Mike Malloy (Jan 26, 2015)

@God, it's so neat to see these things with the labels on! It really makes you wonder how a bottle filled with expired medicine managed to avoid the trash for 60 or 70 years, finally ending up in an antiques shop.

I particularly like the defensive tone of the Lydia Pinkham's - it's _not just booze, you guise_. And I'm also surprised to see that various brands of Lithia Water are still around. Huh.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 26, 2015)

I have more One Piece crap then I could ever hope to photograph. Just from my computer chair I can count: a Luffy wanted poster towel that I use as a poster, two other legitimate posters (it sounds more tacky then it looks, but it is rather tacky). 12 figurines (and that's if you count tiny dioramas of guys as one figure) a plastic piggy bank shaped like the Thousand Sunny, and a binder full of Cardass cards, most of which are One Piece (there's a few DBZ mixed in). That's just my living room.

I managed to get two different Arlongs, one from the Arlong arc and one from his days in the Sun Pirates. Arlong is my favorite.

I read the manga online without paying and feel zero shame about it given how much money Eichiro Oda has gotten from me. Also based on his previous comments and being a general class act I think he'd be okay with it since the official English translations kill the story with their clumsy localization. He has gone on record saying it's okay for children to read the manga online for free but that adults should pay.

I don't have nearly as many Daleks as I'd like, but I have at least a half dozen. One is from a British lego knock-off.

I used to collect Gundam models but they all fell apart when I moved out of my parents place to start college and that soured me on the whole idea. I still have one Zaku, though, that I got in Japan for reasons of nostalgia.


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Jan 27, 2015)

So, due to boredom from circumstances, I took some photos to share in this thread.
First up: Pepsi Prime


Spoiler: Plastic Crap Showcase: Sponsored by Pepsi








PEPSI TRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!




one side has this Pepsi Emblem and the other has an Autobot Sigil.




The swirl motif is featured heavily. The vents are also painted silver, which I don't think was done on a G1 Reissue before or since Pepsi Prime.




The gun is called a CO2 Gun, Presumably because it shoots cool, refreshing, carbonated Pepsi Cola at any and all enemies.




I really dig the Pepsi Logos on the sides of the head for some reason.




P-E-P-S-I Yes, I drink it constantly.




The trailer is called the Bottle Station. *slaps knee*


Not so much a review as a commentary, I know, but I hope people enjoy.


----------



## Ravenor (Jan 31, 2015)

Well excuse me for being a sperg but, the flat I am, getting renovated overlooks the best part of my city an my cousin is doing the wood work so I feel free to stop by.

Anyway there was a charity sale today nit a big one but selling old office stuff from the old White star line, I lucked out 





That my friends is a draughtstman set used to design the ships including the titanic, from the White Star office. Accurate drawings an awesome history....

Cost me £7.50


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 1, 2015)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> So here is the whale bone I found a week ago! At least I _think _it's a whale. My evidence so far is "it's huge and oily". This picture is from after a few days of soaking in water, hydrogen peroxide, and a little bleach. Generally you don't want to use bleach on bones, but if you've ever smelled rancid whale oil in 80+ degree weather you'll understand why.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just in case anyone was eating
> ...


What a great find! I have a few bones (fossil and modern), though nothing as big as a whale vertebra! Where do you live and how often do you find things like that?


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Feb 1, 2015)

Android raptor said:


> What a great find! I have a few bones (fossil and modern), though nothing as big as a whale vertebra! Where do you live and how often do you find things like that?


I live on the California central coast in a tiny bay town.  As far as marine mammals go I've seen sea otters and sea lions and the like, but finding a recent whale bone was very surprising! You sometimes see old whale bones in front of people's houses and businesses (along with giant rusty anchors and bouys. I basically live in Bikini Bottom)   One thing that I recently discovered though, is due to the Marine Mammals Protection Act of Some Year I Dont Remember, it's actually illegal to own marine mammal parts! I think the whole point is to deter people from hunting endangered marine animals, but it sucks because my whole collection started with two sea otter bones. 
I'm going to donate the whale bone somewhere because I'm having a terrible time cleaning it, and because something that badass really should be shared with people. 
With the otters, well, those can stay a secret...though now I get kind of nervous whenever I see the State Parks truck


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Feb 2, 2015)

I figured I'd share a picture of my desktop (my physical one, not my Computer's) because it's covered in Transformers right now.


Spoiler: My Computer Desk










I'd have moved the pony figures but I was lazy, so I said fuck it.
EDIT: I decided to embed an imgur gallery in an edit to not double post, it's just showing off and comparing the Takara and Hasbro Generations Legends Class Starscream and Megatron because I happened to have both of each
I kind of dig the Silver Tank Megatron.

EDIT 2: Someone took interest in my Dirge in the desk picture so I went in depth into that, also comparing it to my kinda-junky-by-this-point Henkei Starscream.
I showed off the weapons that came with it on Dirge versus the Third-Party Show-Accurate weapons on Starscream.


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm going to double-post, because this album is massive and I kind of want to not spoiler it and edit my last post again because this one's a pretty comprehensive look at the G1 movie figure rereleases I have: Hot Rod (Rereleased as Rodimus Major because Hasbro got lucky with getting the trademark for naming an actual hot-rod car "Hot Rod" and then never again.), Ultra Magnus and Rodimus Prime. There is also one picture comparing the vehicle modes of G1 Hot Rod/Rodimus Major and Henkei Hot Rod/Hot Rodimus.
It's pretty comprehensive and shows how I usually deal with the Kibble on Ultra Magnus in Vehicle Mode, as there is quite a bit, and it even shows the weird plane combo from the time when it was the Diaclone toy Powered Convoy, which was omitted from Transformer instructions because it had a seat for a Diaclone Pilot that no longer came with it.


----------



## Bugaboo (Feb 8, 2015)

I just love 80's my little pony dolls. I have so many of the goddamn things that I'm running out of places to put them. Tbh I just really like 80's toys in general, but the ones I collect are the mlp, I also have a Leech figure from The Masters of the Universe and that's te extent of my collection of other 80's toys.
I don't really collect G2, G3 or G4 ponies unless there's something special about them or if they are princess Luna because I like her a lot for some reason.


----------



## exball (Feb 9, 2015)

Philly Cheese Steak said:


> I also have a Leech figure from The Masters of the Universe




Ayy

This guy was the coolest.


----------



## exball (Feb 10, 2015)

Da Pickle Monster IRL.


----------



## Ravenor (Feb 11, 2015)

@Da Pickle Monsta @HawkerHurricane

I have this you might be interested in, I got it as part of a larger consignment.




It's by Laurent Durieux An its a Artists proff.


----------



## exball (Feb 11, 2015)

Soundwave is still superior.


----------



## Ravenor (Feb 11, 2015)

exball said:


> Soundwave is still superior.



Thing is I am not a an of the franchise, the plan is to ebay it it was part of a much larger consignment of limited comic art I purchased. I got a Harley Quinn listening to music, Jude Dread an Batman Year Zero an that as part of a bigger deal along with Soundwave.
Batman an Harley are getting framed at the moment as is this map, I have always wanted a Modern Map with Classic style.


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Feb 11, 2015)

Da Pickle Monsta said:


> Bottom shelf: special teams, city bots, and combiners and several special inclusions.  Included are Trypticon, Omega Supreme, Metroplex, Scorponok, Liokaiser, Predaking, Devastator, Road Caesar, Computron, Abominus, Piranacon, Sixturbo, Defensor, Menasor, Monstructor, Superion, Landcross, Bruticus, Sky Lynx, Generations Darkmount, Animated Arcee, Universe Nemesis Prime, part of Dinoking, the Dinobots, the Firecons, two of the Monsterbots, the Battlechargers and the Generation Two Power Masters.  I just cleared out enough room for Doublecross, who I just ordered with some leftover Christmas money.


Do you have Superion combined? if so you're a braver collector than I, of course, my Menasor and Superion are KOs that I bought knowing they were KOs, but still, Superion is fragile.
I also would like to ask what you think of the Masterpiece Transformers? I have a few, and although they are expensive, they look pretty spiffy as a display piece.


----------



## Ravenor (Feb 11, 2015)

Laurent Durieux does some amazing stuff, if I can I am getting this:


 

I have noticed a running trend that a awful lot of 3rd party movie posters are better than the ones put out by the production companies.


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Feb 12, 2015)

I actually just ordered a G2 Starscream today, because I wanted a classic G1 F-15 seeker but I also wanted to have something a little off the beaten path of what people usually think of when they think "G1 Mold Starscream". I'll take pics when I get it, some of the stickers are a little blah, but I think the ones that are torn and bleh are ones that are the same as Starscream's G1 counterpart, so I can get the G1 Starscream Reprolabel sheet if I needed to.


----------



## Ravenor (Feb 12, 2015)

HawkerHurricane said:


> I actually just ordered a G2 Starscream today, because I wanted a classic G1 F-15 seeker but I also wanted to have something a little off the beaten path of what people usually think of when they think "G1 Mold Starscream". I'll take pics when I get it, some of the stickers are a little blah, but I think the ones that are torn and bleh are ones that are the same as Starscream's G1 counterpart, so I can get the G1 Starscream Reprolabel sheet if I needed to.



I don't know if he is still doing it but there was a guy on Etsy a while ago who was doing _near perfect _recreations of stickers an decals used on toys (_they where slightly off so a well informed buyer would not take it being mint if it was a fake_) he also did reproduction box's. I'll dig through my records an see if I can find him for you.


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Feb 12, 2015)

Ravenor said:


> I don't know if he is still doing it but there was a guy on Etsy a while ago who was doing _near perfect _recreations of stickers an decals used on toys (_they where slightly off so a well informed buyer would not take it being mint if it was a fake_) he also did reproduction box's. I'll dig through my records an see if I can find him for you.


Ooh, I'd appreciate that, thanks.


----------



## Ravenor (Feb 12, 2015)

No problem, I'll roottle round in my Archive an see if I can find his name.


----------



## Hodor (Feb 12, 2015)

I like to think of myself as a collector of vidya and animu nowadays. Used to be really big into collecting comics and giant robot toys, especially Transformers, but I had to cut down on it from the price and lack of space.

Really like the ReAction figures Funko puts out, though. I've got the Xenomorph and See-Through Predator, and they're really neat looking.


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't think I'll ever have a huge collection, I still like to sort of mess with my collection and transform it and whatever, and I don't think I could ever just leave them be in a glass case, I mean, I might store them there eventually. but I like to have at least a few on my computer desk so I can transform them and whatever. I guess I'd consider myself an amateur collector, or at least a collector of transformers for the love of the engineering, so I like to transform them to experience said engineering, I dunno. Point is I don't care much to keep things mint in a sealed box so I prefer to find complete loose figures if I have to get them vintage. I only have one vintage right now, though, and that's G1 Motormaster, I liked it so much that I got a KO Menasor though. That's another thing, I'm not against the purchase of knockoffs either, as long as I know that's what it is and what to expect beforehand. I'd be pretty angry if I thought I was getting the real deal and it turned out to be a knockoff, especially if it had defects because it was a knockoff.


----------



## Dilbertmann (Feb 13, 2015)

So I want to share a couple collections: my game hoard and my roommates' Kiss stuff. Both are ever-expanding, but I'd figure I'd share them anyway.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Feb 14, 2015)

HawkerHurricane said:


> Do you have Superion combined? if so you're a braver collector than I, of course, my Menasor and Superion are KOs that I bought knowing they were KOs, but still, Superion is fragile.
> I also would like to ask what you think of the Masterpiece Transformers? I have a few, and although they are expensive, they look pretty spiffy as a display piece.



I keep my Superion combined.  He's been a trooper and I've never has any issues with him.  Bruticus is the one that's given me the most grief . . . I've had to replace both Blast-Off and Vortex.

I really like the Masterpiece figures and I used to collect them, too, but I sold then off after I started a family.  It came down to "do I want G1 or Masterpiece?" and G1 won out.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 14, 2015)

I'll get around to updated pics at some point, but as you might guess from my selection in user name, I'm a big Transformers collector, too. It's rather modest at only 200 figures approx. with most of them being of the "Classics/Generations" variety but I do have some gems like a working-gimmick-gun G1 Ironfist and, more recently, the infamously hard to find DOTM Space Case (who I didn't realize was actually quite rare for a toy until after I'd bought him).

I also have a growing collection of 1/144 Gundam models, some Japanese import action figures, more $8 pony "brushie" toys than I probably should have in all honesty, and quite a number of souvenir lapel pins from places I've been.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Feb 14, 2015)

Optimus Prime said:


> I'll get around to updated pics at some point, but as you might guess from my selection in user name, I'm a big Transformers collector, too. It's rather modest at only 200 figures approx. with most of them being of the "Classics/Generations" variety but I do have some gems like a working-gimmick-gun G1 Ironfist and, more recently, the infamously hard to find DOTM Space Case (who I didn't realize was actually quite rare for a toy until after I'd bought him).
> 
> I also have a growing collection of 1/144 Gundam models, some Japanese import action figures, more $8 pony "brushie" toys than I probably should have in all honesty, and quite a number of souvenir lapel pins from places I've been.



I've got an Ironfist, as well!  It's one of my favorite pieces of my collection.  Congrats on having such an awesome piece!



HawkerHurricane said:


> I don't think I'll ever have a huge collection, I still like to sort of mess with my collection and transform it and whatever, and I don't think I could ever just leave them be in a glass case, I mean, I might store them there eventually. but I like to have at least a few on my computer desk so I can transform them and whatever. I guess I'd consider myself an amateur collector, or at least a collector of transformers for the love of the engineering, so I like to transform them to experience said engineering, I dunno. Point is I don't care much to keep things mint in a sealed box so I prefer to find complete loose figures if I have to get them vintage. I only have one vintage right now, though, and that's G1 Motormaster, I liked it so much that I got a KO Menasor though. That's another thing, I'm not against the purchase of knockoffs either, as long as I know that's what it is and what to expect beforehand. I'd be pretty angry if I thought I was getting the real deal and it turned out to be a knockoff, especially if it had defects because it was a knockoff.



Oh, I know what you mean about the glass case.  When I was single, I liked having them out, but since having kids the glass case seemed like the best course of action.  Granted, it limits the collection--but it keeps them also out of reach of little hands.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 14, 2015)

Da Pickle Monsta said:


> I've got an Ironfist, as well!  It's one of my favorite pieces of my collection.  Congrats on having such an awesome piece!



Yeah, my Ironfist actually has quite a bit of a story as to how I obtained him. It's lengthy, but the TLR version is that I first became aware of mine when a guy on another forum was worried he'd been tricked into buying a bunch of KOs - they weren't, just obscure variants and early 1990's European TFs, one of which was obviously my Ironfist.

After paying a small three-digit sum since the figure is quite rare (I verified with a trusted third party, apparently what I paid was ridiculously good for my figure's condition), the story ends with me having to race across campus in below-freezing weather, wearing barely enough layers of coats to not freeze my ass off, in order to get my package before the campus post office closed for the weekend within a 20 minute window.

Totally fucking worth it.



Da Pickle Monsta said:


> Pyro is a known sufferer from what's called "gold plastic syndrome," which means that Transformers made between 1984-1996 that have gold plastic tend to be brittle.  Most of Pyro's joints are pretty thick, but I still handle him pretty carefully considering that his arms, waist, and feet all contain gold plastic.  I'm thinking that my Pyro may be the 1993 international release, since he has a sticker that reads "fuego" (Spanish word for "fire."  See, Christian Weston "Ricardo" Chandler did teach me something.)



Just to elaborate a bit more about this, since gold plastic of a different nature is found on recent toys, "Gold Plastic Syndome" is a result of the bonding of the materials in the swirly gold plastic _not_ being strong enough to hold up over the wear and tear of _existing_ over time. There's a list on tfwiki.net of all the known figures affected by that problem for those who want to know more, but mainly it's rare for a figure to have GPS post 1995 as they don't use that kind of plastic anymore.


----------



## Ravenor (Feb 15, 2015)

As a dry run to test my dovetailing skill's  before I make my main project I am going to be building a Book Case to display some of the better books in my collection.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 15, 2015)

Alright, here are some photos of how much money I've wasted on plastic toys. The ones on the gray shelves are done up in pairs, two pics for every shelf.










Shelf 1: Rare Transformers/Busou Shinkis/Figmas (somehow I managed to cut out one of the Strike Witches, I have the full Figma quartet). Of note is the figure behind the tan, stocky guy (for those who don't know, _that_ is G1 Ironfist_); _he's the Movie Evac toy that is _only_ obtainable from the Transformers Ride gift shop at a Universal Studios park, so he's extremely hard to get for cheap if you don't live close enough to one of those parks to justify a season pass (1 day, 1 park ticket _alone_ costs maybe $100, the toy itself is $21 + tax at the shop). Somehow I ended up getting him for _just_ the retail price from a guy in New Mexico in a figure lot containing other semi-rare transformers for an _extremely_ good total cost even with shipping, so he's one of my all-time best finds.










My Classics/Generations + Vintage G1 Autobots. Energon Optimus Prime is due to be moved to a more apt. location as I no longer need him standing in for an Optimus. Energon Star Saber still is my stand-in for Classics Wing Saber, though.





Bottom shelf: The BIG guys: MP Skywarp (WM exclusive), Energon Omega Supreme (paid $12 for him complete, absolutely no missing parts including the fragile "radar" panels on his left foot), an original 2003 Armada Unicron (holding a chromed Matrix from a giftset during the "Reveal the Shield" gimmick line), and random oddities.  That MP Skywarp cost me only $30, too, thanks to Walmart overstocking.










Animated/Prime/Char Aznable Shrine/Ponies










G1/Movie/Generations Decepticons. The black Energon Optimus is a customized "Grand Scourge" and the knock-offs of the Bruticus limb guys in their RID 2000 deco were like, $1 each so they help fill the display out a bit.










Movie Autobots/Unicron Tilogy (2001-2006 lines). My Armada Megatron is missing all his parts (leg/tread compartments, horns, Leader-1 mini-con, missiles, etc.) but the toy was a gift from a friend back in elementary school who ended up moving away and he's still pretty awesome anyway. Though if anybody knows where I can locate spare parts to fix ol Megsy up I'd greatly appreciate it (and guns for my G1 Sixshot, too, that don't cost $30-$40 each).





The "Prime Helm" a.k.a. a 2007 Optimus Prime voice changer mask (these pics were from around the holidays, hence the hat) that McRascal sent to me free of charge as he wanted to get rid of it to free up space. Also two of my favorite Gundam models (the blue one was my very first, the white one is one of my finest pieces I've ever done) and three NECA Aperture Science collectible turrets.










The main Gunpla/random crap display.





Right corner of my computer desk a.k.a. "don't have space for these guys yet." The black, blue-green, and white/gold guys are the complete trio of Movie Landmine decos a.k.a. the best mold ever produced in the TF movie toyline _period_. The white one - DOTM Commettor - was a _bitch_ to track down because he was a WM exclusive that was poorly distributed and never hit my area. But the Optimus figure on the left is the 2006 Classics Optimus Prime, from the 2014 "Evolutions of Optimus" 2-pack under the Age of Extinction line. That mold is _absurdly_ expensive on the secondary market because of all the upgrade kits availiable like trailers and Ultra Magnus style armor packs, but also simply because _it's a fucking bad ass toy_ that more than keeps up with the articulation on more recent Generations toys even though he's a toy dating back almost a decade by now.


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Feb 15, 2015)

Optimus Prime said:


> Just to elaborate a bit more about this, since gold plastic of a different nature is found on recent toys, "Gold Plastic Syndome" is a result of the bonding of the materials in the swirly gold plastic _not_ being strong enough to hold up over the wear and tear of _existing_ over time. There's a list on tfwiki.net of all the known figures affected by that problem for those who want to know more, but mainly it's rare for a figure to have GPS post 1995 as they don't use that kind of plastic anymore.


Yeah, and the problem wasn't limited to just gold plastic, either. Theoretically, any plastic that has those metallic swirls in them could potentially succomb to GPS given enough time, and some collectors think that all plastic with those pretty metallic swirls made in that time frame might become brittle, it just hasn't happened for all of them yet, which makes me concerned for the only vintage Transformer that I have (until my G2 Starscream comes this week, expect pictures), Motormaster, because his trailer is a sort of grey with metallic swirls, and it could eventually be dust in a more extended timeframe than that which affected the gold pigment.


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Feb 15, 2015)

Optimus Prime said:


>


I love those little Classic Legends Class figures, they're really interesting, my original Starscream broke, and I managed to find another that had the cannons on the wings, but also the weird head molded entirely in black and I sort of kitbashed the 2 together and so I basically sort of made a variant that didn't exist before, with a reveal the shield fuselage on more recent retool of the mold, also screw those laws with the orange tips on toy guns, that Legends Megatron has the entire front barrel molded in orange plastic and painted grey, I'm planning on getting the reprolabel set for Megs and Starscream just to add some extra G1 Detailings.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 15, 2015)

HawkerHurricane said:


> Yeah, and the problem wasn't limited to just gold plastic, either. Theoretically, any plastic that has those metallic swirls in them could potentially succomb to GPS given enough time, and some collectors think that all plastic with those pretty metallic swirls made in that time frame might become brittle, it just hasn't happened for all of them yet, which makes me concerned for the only vintage Transformer that I have (until my G2 Starscream comes this week, expect pictures), Motormaster, because his trailer is a sort of grey with metallic swirls, and it could eventually be dust in a more extended timeframe than that which affected the gold pigment.


Your Motormaster should be fine, since GPS happens due to the metalic flakes in the plastic not bonding with the material, leaving tiny pockets of air inside it. Over time, wear and tear will cause these microscopic voids to gradually widen with cracks and such, becoming more brittle as less and less plastic is bonded on the molecular level to the point merely _touching_ the plastic will cause it to crumble.

I've never heard of a Motormaster ever having showcased GPS on those gray parts so as long as you handle with care, you should be ok.


----------



## Ravenor (Feb 15, 2015)

HawkerHurricane said:


> Yeah, and the problem wasn't limited to just gold plastic, either. Theoretically, any plastic that has those metallic swirls in them could potentially succomb to GPS given enough time, and some collectors think that all plastic with those pretty metallic swirls made in that time frame might become brittle, it just hasn't happened for all of them yet, which makes me concerned for the only vintage Transformer that I have (until my G2 Starscream comes this week, expect pictures), Motormaster, because his trailer is a sort of grey with metallic swirls, and it could eventually be dust in a more extended timeframe than that which affected the gold pigment.



Have you got any pic's of GPS in action?
Is this just them drying out an becomming brittle, or do they become stretchy like the polymer is breaking down?


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Feb 15, 2015)

Optimus Prime said:


> Alright, here are some photos of how much money I've wasted on plastic toys. The ones on the gray shelves are done up in pairs, two pics for every shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice collection!  If you don't mind me asking, is your Six Shot a G1 version or one of the reissues?  My own is the 2002 Takara reissue.  

I also like your Alternators Battle Ravage.  I always thought that that figure never did get enough love.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 15, 2015)

Ravenor said:


> Have you got any pic's of GPS in action?
> Is this just them drying out an becomming brittle, or do they become stretchy like the polymer is breaking down?


http://tfwiki.net/wiki/GPS

All you need to know is on that page.



Da Pickle Monsta said:


> Very nice collection!  If you don't mind me asking, is your Six Shot a G1 version or one of the reissues?  My own is the 2002 Takara reissue.
> 
> I also like your Alternators Battle Ravage.  I always thought that that figure never did get enough love.



Sixshot is an original 1987. Picked him up at Botcon 2008 for about $27 bucks. Stickers could be a bit better and I had to clean a lot of grime off him, but the chrome is almost entirely intact on his wing bases and hubcaps, and I'm only missing his twin rifles. The trigger piece still functions like new, too!

As for Alt. Battle Ravage, I agree that he's pretty flippin' awesome and probably caught a lot of unnecessary flak that caused the Jaguar XK version to exist. I don't know why, though, given Battle Ravage is _technically_ the only _Beast Wars_ character to have gotten an Alternator if you apply the Binaltech fiction to him.


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Feb 16, 2015)

Optimus Prime said:


> Your Motormaster should be fine, since GPS happens due to the metalic flakes in the plastic not bonding with the material, leaving tiny pockets of air inside it. Over time, wear and tear will cause these microscopic voids to gradually widen with cracks and such, becoming more brittle as less and less plastic is bonded on the molecular level to the point merely _touching_ the plastic will cause it to crumble.
> 
> I've never heard of a Motormaster ever having showcased GPS on those gray parts so as long as you handle with care, you should be ok.


This reassures me, thanks,


Ravenor said:


> Have you got any pic's of GPS in action?
> Is this just them drying out an becomming brittle, or do they become stretchy like the polymer is breaking down?


I haven't had GPS happen to me, but I have heard it's been known to happen in plastics of other colors and not just the eponymous "gold plastic", but I'm no expert on the phenomenon so that literally means nothing coming from me. 

While we're on the topic of GPS, I had a legends class figure break once and I thought it was GPS related but on closer inspection it was more a combination of stress applied and imperfections in the plastic because those metallic swirls make for really good fracture points when stressed if the part is small and the flakes make a flat 2D plane through the entire thing. I still have that figure, I fixed it with crazy glue and I can safely say that it wasn't GPS as the rest of it hasn't turned to dust in the past 5 or so years I've had it, but yeah that thing just snapped and it seemed like I hadn't put nearly enough force on it to snap it like I did.


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Feb 20, 2015)

I just recieved my G2 Starscream the other day, as well as a new tablet with a camera, and I decided I would test the camera on the tablet out by taking pictures of the G2 Starscream, I only took a few, since I was just testing it, and I need to get some Reprolabels or something to replace the stickers, as they're a little worse for the wear, but here's the test gallery, I think this camera is a little better than what I was using.
I especially like the color of the metal part, a lot of collectors say it's orange, but I see it as more of a crazy Day-Glo salmon color, also I took a picture of the very G2 habit of having the character's name somewhere on the figure, Starscream has it a little better though, his name is slightly obscured in jet mode, as opposed to Optimus having his name in huge letters on the trailer for the whole world to see. The Electronic Gimmick still works as well, I had to go out to find batteries for it but it worked fine and the electronics weren't corroded at all, so I can annoy people &/or amuse my dog to my heart's content with it.

EDIT: I ordered Reprolabels for G1 Starscream to replace the worn stickers (Reprolabels doesn't make a sheet for G2 Starscream) and I also got labels for my Legends Classics Megatron and Starscream as well, so I made a small Gallery to serve as a "before" for before and after I apply the labels.
I took the rubsign off of Megatron because the reprolabels comes with an optional G1-esque sticker for the chest that I intend to apply.


----------



## Cosmos (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm a *huge *fan of Sailor Moon and I started collecting merchandise of it about 3 years ago. In that time, I've amassed a pretty huge collection. Unfortunately, my display space is very limited considering that my room is all I have to display my collection in, so everything is kinda smushed together. I hope to one day have enough space for everything!



Spoiler: My Sailor Moon collection



This is the Sailor Moon section of my anime bookshelf:






This part holds the Sailor V/Sailor Moon manga series, what copies of the animanga I have, my artbooks (both Naoko’s artbooks and the animation artbooks), and doujinshi. I also store my Sailor Moon necklaces here. And I have many, *many *necklaces. I also store my Starlight Studio brooches here. If you don’t know of them, they’re *AMAZING*. They make replica Sailor Moon stuff that’s crazy cheap. The brooches also function as hand mirrors!






I also store miscellaneous charms, trinkets, and jewelry here:





And here are the necklace boxes:






Here’s the second shelf. It’s mostly doujinshi and merchandise I have no other place for. The reason why I’ve got so much doujinshi, by the way, because I do manga colorings of the series and I’ve found that the artwork in doujinshi is very beautiful and worthy of coloring. I stick to non-hentai doujinshi for obvious reasons, haha. 








More doujinshi and books that I have not sorted through yet. I’m terrible.






Here’s the bulk of my collection. This is where I display all of my figurines and dolls.









And here’s my mountain of plushies:











I have a *ton *of replicas of the brooches/wands/etc. I’ve had to put them in storage because I just don’t have enough space for them. The bin is open, though, so I can still see their sparkly goodness whenever I want.









My pen replicas:






My Figuarts and replica Ginzuishou! They have a special place on my dresser.








My assortment of Princess/Neo-Queen/Queen Serenity merchandise, which I consider to be the jewel of my collection:






Random stuff:














And that’s all! I’m so proud of my collection. It’s not the biggest out there, but I’ve handpicked everything I have and have been working on expanding my collection for three years now. It’s a very fun, intimate hobby for me. Also, I've added to my collection since these pictures were taken and there are a lot of little things like charms, keychains, and jewelry that aren't pictured in detail.


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Mar 4, 2015)

After an arduous day of shoveling snow that was more slush and ice and felt like the stuff that black holes are made of with how heavy it made my shovel, I found that my Reprolabels arrived in the mail, and after applying them, I took some after pictures of G2 Starscream, and Legends Classics Megatron and Starscream. 
I like how Megatron looks now, and G2 Starscream looks really nice now as the stickers are all brand new and shiny, and Legends Starscream doesn't bother me that his tails are just grey anymore.


----------



## c-no (Mar 5, 2015)

Don't know if it counts as a collection but I do have old games (but if all the video games I own count, both physical and digital, then that right there is my main collection). A handful of NES and N64 games along with some old computer games (those being Fallout 2, Daggerfall, and Baldur's Gate). Only other collections I have is a small handful of pastel horses and Yu-Gi-Oh cards.


----------



## A.Shitposter (Mar 5, 2015)

I got tons of Pokémon shit, no pictures though.


----------



## Descent (Mar 7, 2015)

I have many things I collect, although I'm more of a quality over quantity person. For now though, I'll share my collection of Gameboy Advance e-cards.

I love the GBA, and I actually really do like the e-reader and wish it was more appriciated when it was out, although I do understand why people didn't like it. When I started collecting e-reader stuff last year, I lucked out and got a bunch of good cards and an e-reader plus for $40 with shipping. I got all but five of the cards for Super Mario Bros. 3, two Eon tickets (the listening didn't say there were two), some game and watch and NES cards, plus a couple cards for Animal Crossing. I ended up selling one of the Eon tickets, animal crossing, nes, and game and watch cards because I wasn't interested in them.


Spoiler










My English Pokemon cards are small, but I do plan on adding to them. 


Spoiler










I loooooove this game. It's one of my favorites, and I loved the e-cards for it. I love having the items, the demo cards are fun to watch, and I was so excited about the idea of having all these new levels. The level cards are my favorite and I plan on getting a Japanese copy of the game and collecting the rest of the cards that didn't make it over seas ( I believe only 1/3 of the Mario cards were translated for the English release). I'm only missing five English cards. Three are item cards that are redundant and I could do without them, but I never see the other two sold by themselves, so I'll probably end up getting the entire set.


Spoiler










Another good deal  I got the Japanese e-reader plus set for $20 shipping. It came with a bunch of promo cards for Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire, Super Mario Bros.3 (LEVEL CARD!!!) , F-Zero, and Megaman. Also, you can see both Japanese and English versions of the Air Hockey card because why not? :/

These two are my most recent and favorite:


Spoiler










Top ones for Pokemon Channel. Don't really care. They made and English version of it anyway. But the bottom one is for Pokemon Pinball and I've never seen it anywhere on the internet before. It's legit though. It only makes the bonus areas in the game more common, but it's rare and it's a fun game.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Mar 7, 2015)

HawkerHurricane said:


> After an arduous day of shoveling snow that was more slush and ice and felt like the stuff that black holes are made of with how heavy it made my shovel, I found that my Reprolabels arrived in the mail, and after applying them, I took some after pictures of G2 Starscream, and Legends Classics Megatron and Starscream.
> I like how Megatron looks now, and G2 Starscream looks really nice now as the stickers are all brand new and shiny, and Legends Starscream doesn't bother me that his tails are just grey anymore.



Oooooh, G2 Starscream.  I had one when I was a kid and I've been debating adding one back to my collection.  I'm a bit of a sucker for the G1 Seeker mold, but I think I'll go after a black Starscream before getting a G2 one.

Nice pics again, as always!


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Mar 8, 2015)

Da Pickle Monsta said:


> Oooooh, G2 Starscream.  I had one when I was a kid and I've been debating adding one back to my collection.  I'm a bit of a sucker for the G1 Seeker mold, but I think I'll go after a black Starscream before getting a G2 one.
> 
> Nice pics again, as always!


Yeah, I wanted to get a G1 Seeker Mold and when I headed on ebay I figured G2 Starscream was my best bet to get one in reasonably good condition that didn't cost more than 100 dollars, since all the reissues were far enough off that even they were wildly expensive now. I was not disappointed.

EDIT: While I'm on the subject I want to sing Reprolabels some praise, their stickers are a little expensive but they're definitely made with the collector in mind, they're made in a way that means the sticker is entirely plastic, like the modern stickers Hasbro occasionally releases when they feel like making the consumer do a little work, even the vintage stickers, so they're not gonna rub off the paper backing, like so many vintage Transformers toys get, my only gripe is they might not have the correct sticker sheet if your figure is extremely obscure, like I had to make do with a sheet for G1 Starscream and only replace the sheet stickers, which were identical on my G2 Scream, but I'd loved to have replaced all of the factory stickers too, as they'd gotten a little dingy.

EDIT: I added some of the additional decepticon logos from the sheet to G2 Starscream and I decided I'd show off one of the bonus holo stickers from the sheet I got that I added to Generations Legends Nemesis Prime, they sort of have a holofoil that goes between the colors on the rubsigns, and it looks pretty neat, the camera really doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a scented candle collection. As of now I have:

Nebuleuse d'Orion by Popup (sp? It's a French candle) - idk what it really smells like, and the product has no description of scent notes
Ambre Rouge by Popup (also a French candle) - Amber scented
Waikiki Pikake by Pacifica- Jasmine Sandalwood scented
Sandalwood by Pacifica
Aphrodisia by Tru Melange- Scented by lavandin, lemon, litsea. grapefruit, and ylang ylang essential oils
b.e. loved by some local brand bought at a co-op - Jasmine Rose scented. Really strongly scented despite not being made from synthetic fragrances.
Gilded Amberleaf by Illume - Amber scented. Really strong and I love this scent, but unfortunately one of my roommates is allergic to it so I abstain from burning it.
Desert Tulip by Illume - Haven't burned this one much but it smells like tulips I guess??


----------



## Tricksy Fuckin Hobbitses (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a disgusting amount of WWII items; models, part of a medic kit (it still has the original thing of morphine in there too!), books, medals, an SA officer's knife that my grandpa brought back from the war (he also nabbed a Luger from the same officer. It's currently in my uncle's possession but one day it will be mine, oh yes).

Edit: Actually I guess I also technically collect Soviet-era stuff as well. I've got maps and coins and some uniform parts.


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Mar 20, 2015)

I sort of started collecting these Scribblenauts DC Heroes figures because I like the style they're rendered in, I only have 2 because I got one as a Gamestop reward and I found a single solitary remnant of them from when they're relevant, but I ordered 5 from series 1 off of ebay so that I'd have a small handful of them but I don't know what they are as they're blind boxes. (On an unrelated note the Scribblenauts games are fun, for a game so casual it can be pretty cerebral at times, since in a mission you get docked for using the same word multiple times or using words that are kind of cheat-y, so you have to think of alternate solutions or synonyms if a solution is a repeat of a previous thing used.)
I'll put in an edit with pictures of the 2 I have in a bit, I gotta go take them.
EDIT :
On the left is the one I got as a Gamestop Reward, 70's Batman, I got it because I don't know why, but I'm kind of really down with Batman in a Blue Cowl and actually doing Detective Things in addition to beating the shit out of bad guys. The one on the right is Ultra Man (not THAT Ultra Man), he's an alternate version of Super Man from one of the universes where the heroes' and villains' roles are reversed, so basically he's Evil Super Man.

EDIT THE TWO:
My five random Series 1 boxes arrived, and I'm posting the images to sort of take you through the experience of me opening them.


Spoiler: UNBOXING RIDE



The First Figure was:




Deadman, possibly the only obscure figure in series one if you don't count the Vampire Batman from Red Rain.

The Second Figure was:




Deadman. Again. This was the point at which I wasn't sure whether I wanted to open the rest because I was wondering if I would get a team of 5 Deadmen, but I pressed on, and was glad I did.

The Third Figure was:




Gold Superman, which is a Chase Figure, and while I'm not personally particularly a fan of Chase Figures that are just other figures in the series but literally shiny and pretty, I felt this more than made up for the duplicate, but would my luck hold up?

The Fourth Figure was:




Green Lantern Maxwell! This was the other Chase Figure in Series one, and though I'm not actually sure what the relative rarities compared to the "standard" figures is on these, I do feel incredibly lucky at this point.

The Fifth and Last Figure was:




Aquaman! I, uh, Well he's not a double! Ehehe...

Group Shot:




So these are the Five I got. As an aside, I really like that Green Lantern Maxwell has a green dot on his hand to represent the Power Ring, that was a nice little touch.


The TL;DR is that I got two that were the same, then 2 different Chase Figures, then Aquaman. So it went from low to high to kind of in the middle.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Mar 24, 2015)

With my recent interest in Commercial Airline livery, I want to start collecting airplane models, but they're crazy expensive.


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Mar 25, 2015)

So I stopped at this other, farther away gamestop today and found they had a bunch of those Scribblenauts figures, I only had money to get 2 today but I at least know that they're there for the future. Anyway here's what I got:





Kid Reverse Flash and Gold Cyborg. I think the gold ones don't bother me so much because You can spawn characters with gold as an adjective in the game.
EDIT: I screwed up, those angry eyebrows should have tipped me off, can you blame me though? That particular Reverse Flash looks exactly like Kid Flash. and I know literally nothing about The Flash but I still was like "Those are the colors that Kid Flash is."

EDIT THE 2:
I went to Gamestop and Cleared Shop on the figures there (there weren't too too many left and I had money to burn through) and I got 5 new figures, I'm also showing Ultra Man again because I replaced the one I was displaying with one I got today, since the paint was less dodgy.




Left to Right: Ultra Man (again, but with better paint apps), Yellow Lantern Sinestro, Tharok, Green Arrow Maxwell, The Star-Spangled Kid, and Series 4's Superman Maxwell.

EDIT the Third:
The tentative last 2 of these figures I think I'm gonna be getting have arrived.




The Joker and Hal Jordan, together at last.

EDIT the 4:
My Superman Figure arrived yesterday and one was supposed to arrive today but got delayed so I said "fuck it" and made an album of Superman with the other Superman related figures I have.
I got Superman because I totally wanted a Superman one because of Superdickery.

Edit the 5: 
Catwoman arrived, took some pictures yadda yadda yadda. 
Also, this one came and the arm had popped off the ball joint and it was a bitch to get it back on because there was no leverage to pop it on.


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Apr 12, 2015)

I got some Transformers. I decided to compare them with their G1 "Counterparts" (that's in quotes because one member of Menasor has been changed to a different vehicle with a different name in the same general color scheme) also One member of the wave is a Superion limb, and one member of the last wave was a Menasor limb, I'm guessing Hasbro did that to pique interest in the other wave that has the rest of the limbs and the combiner base.
Fun Fact: I got these at a store, but not a toy store, and for some reason that made it SUPER embarrassing to me personally when someone there hadn't done the job they were supposed to do and these weren't on record as stock and the cashier had to go all the way back to the toy section to get the price and enter it manually at the register.
EDIT: Seriously, if this were a Toys R Us or something, I totally wouldn't have been as embarrassed as I was.


----------



## Bugaboo (May 28, 2015)

Um... this sort of happened...




They murdered Sweet Stuff in the name of  My Pretty Pony


----------



## ATM (May 28, 2015)

Spoiler: Rare Hibiki











Megahouse released these things in unnecessarily limited qualities because they're shitlords, so I thought I'd have to give up on getting one. I kept an eye out anyway, and as luck had it I found one for a pretty reasonable price. 
I also got a matching Yayoi by Megahouse. It has 1st Vision-style brown hair so it looks a bit odd next to my other Phat Yayoi. I'll get a picture of that some other time. I also got a Hatsune Miku on a motorbike recently, you can pose it doing like a wheelie and it's totally sick dude!!!!


----------



## Bugaboo (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok quick review don't buy G4 ponies for your young pony-enjoying relatives. They are so, so goddamn cheap. Habro really dropped the ball with the quality on the current mlp toys. I have heard reports of pony body's snapping in half and hair just breaking off when it's combed as it was intended to be. Like, previous generations of ponies were nigh indestructible. 
Here's me talking about them 




I'm actually gonna be on a mission to find out exactly _what_ G4 ponies are made of and why they suddenly have seams, I will report back


----------



## Infinity (Jun 1, 2015)

Aw yeah, time to show off how bad  I am with money 
I've been hard-core collecting How to Train Your Dragon stuff since it came out. I can't photograph it all, but here's most of my (Toothless) plushies and a display cabinet.


Spoiler: Dragons












I have recently moved house, and there's a spare bedroom that I've begun turning into a "collection" room. It's going to house the collection in its entirety, plus some giant beanbags, cushions and a TV at the centre so I can kick back after work ​


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jun 2, 2015)

I have never been interested in collecting toys, but I do have a few figure collectables in storage.

I do however, love gathering books! Pulps, reference, fiction, hardbacks, the older and weirder the better. I have a ton of tomes all over the house, in each room! 
Unashamed to be a book addict, and feel there is no better pursuit. My hoard is not quite CWC level, but I am merely better at home logistics than Mr Chandler. 

I'm always looking for new finds...My prize book is an nice theology edition by John Gay from 1738, in very good condition...Which I got for nothing!


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jun 4, 2015)

I have a fucktillion of books. My dad collected old books, and now I collect books too. I frequented Border's (RIP) during my teenage years. I have so many books that the bookshelf my mom bought me is bursting at the seems. I try to manage the collection's size by keeping the classic literature ones while donating the old nonfiction ones from decades ago, since the sciences change often. I now have the problem of accumulated old college textbooks. I want to keep them for knowledge's sake, but I also want any money I may get from selling them back. So I have to choose between knowledge and money.

And now I'm inheriting my mom's old Kindle reader. I'm so used to physical books that I don't know what to do with it...


----------



## YI 457 (Jun 6, 2015)

-Books (any kind, I specially dig the old ones) and fanzines (the weirder the better).
-Old video games and consoles (only when I have that kind of money and taking precautions because can get addictive).
-Extinct sodas (remember the Dewmocracy losers) and/or discontinued ones (like the spanish caffeine-free and fairly good spanish Mountain Dew (2004-2009)).
-Art posters, small paintings.
-Old, strange, unusual, regional, unique memorabilia.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm not sure if I had posted here before about the sort of stuff I collect, but it is kind of obvious.

I collect a lot of animation and Muppet stuff, and novelty sodas. The animation stuff is mostly just characters I like (Roger, Oswald the Lucky Rabbit, Mickey in his 1920's design, Yakko Warner and many more.)


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Jun 14, 2015)

I guess this isn't part of a collection per se and it's not the original cartridge, but I did get on a Star Fox kick lately and got a Repro Cart of Star Fox 2.




I guess I can consider it part of my collection of SNES games, though it's better I don't categorize ALL of the things I happen to have a bunch of into Collections.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Jul 12, 2015)

God bless the clearance aisle.


Spoiler



He rises.


----------



## Bugaboo (Jul 12, 2015)

I bought two Build a Bear ponies because I am a fucking psycho woman, I'm getting a third one, in the process of buying it.




They're super duper pretty and well made, they are also leagues better than most official My Little Pony plushies, the only issue is the price... 1 pony comes to like 30 dollars I got these one sale so Fluttershy only cost 7 dollars while Luna cost 30. If you can survive the embarrassment of stepping foot into a Build a Bear as an adult and you want a nice plushie maybe consider these. 
(Don't worry, that's the crab's old lamp and it's not plugged in so Fluttershy will not set on fire)


----------



## John Titor (Jul 12, 2015)

Just added to my art book collection:
The art of Final Fantasy XIV. I haven't actually played it but I like Yoshida's art. Interestingly, it's bilingual as if they anticipated Western fans of purchasing it.
The Art of Bravely Default.
Pixiv Collection 2012.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Jul 14, 2015)

So a while back, I decided to get some of those new Bionicle sets. months later, Some of them were suddenly on clearance, and now I have shelf full of them.




(Insert wizzrobe joke here.)

  These little guys are extremely solid build wise! It's essentially the same as the older sets were, but now with some of those hero factory shell bits, and a much tighter system on the ones with gears than any of the older sets had. 
Oddly enough, they brought back one part from the old Bionicle Rahkshi Sets, and nothing else.  Each Toa "master" comes with two weapons, two masks, a face hugging head crab spider, and that tight gear system mentioned earlier.  I slightly altered the red "village elder" by giving him a staff from one of my old Rahkshi, mainly because the weird flame things he originally came with kept knocking other bonkles off the tiny shelf. (probably in sacrifice to the Lego fire god.)

Sorry about the god-awful image quality, I can't use my computer currently due to some technical issues.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm double posting to break up my short review of those new Bionicle things from a general overview of the madness that is my small, yet growing collection of useless Vidya/movie/pop culture related things. (Also because editing posts is hell on a tablet touchpad.) 
Top shelf:


Spoiler



A fact of vague importance: I seriously just chose my username and avatar because I had just bought the lawgiver statue in the first picture,  and had no clue what my username should be.








Mid-upper shelves:


Spoiler: Terrorism











Spoiler: I don't even know anymore.









Almost everything else: 



Spoiler: I am he, as you are he, as you are me...






Yes, those are metal Robbie the robot figurines in the background surrounded by boxes of various origin.





Spoiler: Waluigi shrine





 
The story behind the reason I have five Waluigis on this shelf is an inside joke between me and myself. Each time I find a small, cheaply priced Waluigi figurine I add it here.



There's much more junk to show, but I really don't want to post a bunch more grainy tablet camera photos  in this post. That, and I need sleep, hahah.


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Jul 16, 2015)

The Lawgiver said:


> I really don't want to post a bunch more grainy tablet camera photos  in this post. That, and I need sleep, hahah.


I wouldn't worry about the pictures being all grainy, I've been using a grainy tablet camera myself because I simply don't take pictures often enough to have a camera that isn't strapped to something that's not a camera. 


Spoiler: Speaking of which, My latest Collectible.
















The Headlights pop up via a switch on the bottom.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Jul 24, 2015)

currently trying to make some extra shelf room for these:



Spoiler: Image dump 2: grainy photo boogaloo



So I found out LEGO had a raffle or something a while back where you could get a solid gold part. Naturally, some of the things went up on the aftermarket for insane prices. THIS HOWEVER, is a much cheaper "custom chrome plated" piece that only cost $15.00, and for the most part looks almost the same as the "insanely valuable collectible" mentioned earlier.

 
Also, squids.


 

Terrorism and Knuckles.


----------



## LordDarkrai (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't have pictures so far. One goal gaming wise to collect anything I can on Monolith Soft's Xeno games.
So far, I have these:
Xenogears Greatest Hits
Xenogears OST
All three of the Xenosagas
Xenosaga Ep. 1 OST.
Limited Edition of Xenosaga Ep.1 from Japan
Xenoblade Chronicles Wii
Xenoblade 3D
Shulk Amiibo
Xenoblade artbook from Gamestop
Xenoblade poster
Xenoblade 3D promotional display
Soon I be getting the Xenoblade OST from PlayAsia in a month or so.

I just have to get Xenosaga Freaks, Xenosaga DS, and Xenoblade X and I be really feeling it for the rest of my life.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 8, 2015)

I spent 70 CAD on a Build a Bear Zecora because I am a fucking crazy bitch


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 9, 2015)

I bought another pony today
If I didn't buy any of the ponies I own I would have enough money to rent a small apartment for a few months but my life would be even more empty


----------



## The Lawgiver (Aug 12, 2015)

I  found Something today in a store that barely ever stocks any interesting useless collectibles,  and I'm probably going to get the full set of these now if my wallet can take it. It's the master of the motors himself, Motor Master!






Spoiler: Big ol grainy image dump the third: can't trump the dump. 



I've heard numerous reviews of this figure say his leg ratchets are a bit too loose, but somehow I ended up getting one with ratchets so tight his hips quiver with each click. Thankfully, those nightmarish energy legs will come in handy if I somehow manage to get all the stunticons from this line.



One really funny thing about this figure is how you can deploy his "Menasor head" in every mode. 



a bit blurry, but you get the deal.



I shall call him... "Mini-sor". (Bad puns all around.)


----------



## John Titor (Aug 12, 2015)

LordDarkrai said:


> I don't have pictures so far. One goal gaming wise to collect anything I can on Monolith Soft's Xeno games.
> So far, I have these:
> Xenogears Greatest Hits
> Xenogears OST
> ...


Bad time to tell you about the Xenogears LE that comes with figures? I manage to get myself figures of Kos-Mos but it sucks that figure makers are biased towards her; I would have liked some of the other cast too.
Or if you're not into figures and want something in your budget, Xenogears Perfect Works has been reprinted. Now you can get it for less than $100.


----------



## LordDarkrai (Aug 12, 2015)

> ="John Titor, post: 896952, member: 1102"]Bad time to tell you about the Xenogears LE that comes with figures? I manage to get myself figures of Kos-Mos but it sucks that figure makers are biased towards her; I would have liked some of the other cast too.
> Or if you're not into figures and want something in your budget, Xenogears Perfect Works has been reprinted. Now you can get it for less than $100.



I knew that Kos-Mos is popular, so I didn't mind it as much. I have my eye on the Prefect Works, just waiting for a good time to buy it. I'm not really in a rush to collect everything. I'm mostly been finding stuff as I go through online and gaming events.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 13, 2015)

Right now I'm on the hunt for a spin off toy of mlp called Fairy Tails AKA Fairy Tails Birds. 
They're essentially plastic lumps shaped like birds with manes and tails like the ponies. The line only lasted for one year and the toys are quite expensive and sought after by some collectors, other collectors don't group them in with the ponies. I think they're a neat part of pony history.
80 s ponies and their promotional art give me the warm fuzzies and I love it


----------



## HickoryDickory (Aug 14, 2015)

Bugaboo said:


> Right now I'm on the hunt for a spin off toy of mlp called Fairy Tails AKA Fairy Tails Birds.
> They're essentially plastic lumps shaped like birds with manes and tails like the ponies. The line only lasted for one year and the toys are quite expensive and sought after by some collectors, other collectors don't group them in with the ponies. I think they're a neat part of pony history.
> 80 s ponies and their promotional art give me the warm fuzzies and I love it


I still have my childhood one kicking around somewhere. I've considered trying to make a new tail since the one she has is a knotted mess. (She's the pink one with the cyan symbol on her chest, iirc)

Over the past couple of months I've been avoiding my collections, but I'm going to see about focusing on Pinkie Cooper. A few of my relatives sent me a box of them last Christmas... I'm guessing because where they were discontinued and on clearance. They are pretty cute, but I don't understand why anthro dogs need dog-dogs as pets.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 14, 2015)

HickoryDickory said:


> I still have my childhood one kicking around somewhere. I've considered trying to make a new tail since the one she has is a knotted mess. (She's the pink one with the cyan symbol on her chest, iirc)
> 
> Over the past couple of months I've been avoiding my collections, but I'm going to see about focusing on Pinkie Cooper. A few of my relatives sent me a box of them last Christmas... I'm guessing because where they were discontinued and on clearance. They are pretty cute, but I don't understand why anthro dogs need dog-dogs as pets.


I don't know if there is a way to replace a Fairy Tails' tail. As a general rule if a pony/bird's tail isn't cut it can be brought back to relative normalcy by dunking it in boiling water, combing out the knots and re-curling the hair, anyway that's the method I use because I do not own a straightener (also the method I use on expensive ponies I don't want to wreck) and it works quite well 95% of the time.
This is the more intensive method (MUTE YOUR MIC SHE SAYS SHIT LIKE SUPER-DEE-DUPER)




If you want to take a shot at doing the straightener method be very very careful so as not to melt the bird's hair or body. A Fairy Tail Bird in good shape can go upwards of 40 USD depending on which character it is.
Also, products for detangling nylon wigs have been reported to work, never tried them myself.

Also judging by how you described your bird she is either Taffeta Tails or Tickle Tails because they are both pink with cyan symbols.


Spoiler: Taffeta Tails













Spoiler: Tickle Tails


----------



## HickoryDickory (Aug 14, 2015)

Bugaboo said:


> I don't know if there is a way to replace a Fairy Tails' tail. As a general rule if a pony/bird's tail isn't cut it can be brought back to relative normalcy by dunking it in boiling water, combing out the knots and re-curling the hair, anyway that's the method I use because I do not own a straightener (also the method I use on expensive ponies I don't want to wreck) and it works quite well 95% of the time.
> This is the more intensive method (MUTE YOUR MIC SHE SAYS SHIT LIKE SUPER-DEE-DUPER)
> 
> 
> ...


Tickle Tails!

I've been collecting ponies (online) for over twelve years and have tried several different techniques, and I also make my own doll wigs. Believe me, this girls tail is unsalvageable.


----------



## LordDarkrai (Aug 15, 2015)

To update, I got Xenoblade OST in the mail adding more to my Xeno game collection. I heard horror stories on PlayAsia, but it's not damaged and I got it in a few weeks as opposed to one or two months. I might have to use that site a bit often when I see something good.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Aug 28, 2015)

More plastic garbage for the shelves, more!  (At this rate I'm probably  gonna have to start selling some of em soon.)



Spoiler: Grainy mobile photo dump plastic junk review:back 2 the hood.



So a while back, I picked this guy up after spotting him alone on an empty endcap. It's the latest revamp of cyclonus! There's something strange about my figure. The plastic is kind of a reddish pearlized purple, rather than the lighter, bluish purple I've seen in most photos of this figure. oddly enough one of my older pearlized purple transformer figures has the same issue. Even stranger, that figure is of his boss.


 



his head is visible in every mode, same with his hands, but his head is more funny to me, so I only really focused in on that.


 

Oh, and Speaking of his boss, uh...  Oh dear.


 
He has Galvatron's head... in his robo-gut. This is for a gimmick I'll probably never get to use since the smaller figures in this line are now almost the same price as the larger ones. That, and the fact they never stock the small ones, but I digress. Now, onto that gimmick mode.


 
  Cyclonus can become Galvatron...us. Galvatronus, There's not much to say about this mode other than it's essentially a leader class headed combiner torso, of Galvatronus, on Cyclonus. It looks like they chose to make the combiner mode Galvatron mid-development though,  because there's an unpainted Starscream looking chest cockpit in the center of this combiner mode. ( Cyclonus' head is still visible in this mode, only now peeking out of a more... suggestive area.)

I got two more generations figures on the way, had to get them used because as I said earlier, they only stock the larger ones near me, and the smaller ones are now inexplicably almost the same price in the shops.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Sep 9, 2015)

I finally got around to taking some grainy pictures of those figures I mentioned in my last post!  I don't really have that much to explain here, It's megatron and starscream! Both of them are "updates" of theirArmada designs, Megatron somehow being more of a hybrid between his G1, G2,  AND Armada design. He also has possibly a small touch of beast wars a Megatron thrown in too, maybe?


 


Spoiler: More photos enclosed.









 









Honestly, I'm impressed with the engineering of these little guys, even with the recent cost cutting tactics like hollowing out bits ,using thinner plastic, horrible quality control, etc. , these figures end up hitting a lot of the right spots when it comes to both looks and stability!


----------



## Bluebird (Aug 13, 2016)

Im resurrecting this thread.
I used to collect antique glass insulators, but stopped because the cool ones were too expensive. Pair of cd145's-->
Now im into growing rare/unusual north american plants.


----------



## Durable Mike Malloy (Aug 13, 2016)

Bluebird said:


> Im resurrecting this thread.
> I used to collect antique glass insulators, but stopped because the cool ones were too expensive. Pair of cd145's-->View attachment 123740
> Now im into growing rare/unusual north american plants.


Over the years, I've amassed a small quantity of insulators alongside my collection of antique medicine bottles. People really liked to - ahem - _crack_ jokes about my "buttplug collection," but either my friends have become more mature, or they grew sick of hearing me respond to their quips with lengthy facts about glass insulators! None of mine are particularly cool or valuable; my favorite is a sun-colored amethyst Whitall Tatum No1 from an abandoned airfield in my hometown.


----------



## Bluebird (Aug 13, 2016)

Durable Mike Malloy said:


> Over the years, I've amassed a small quantity of insulators alongside my collection of antique medicine bottles. People really liked to - ahem - _crack_ jokes about my "buttplug collection," but either my friends have become more mature, or they grew sick of hearing me respond to their quips with lengthy facts about glass insulators! None of mine are particularly cool or valuable; my favorite is a sun-colored amethyst Whitall Tatum No1 from an abandoned airfield in my hometown.


I have two shelves full of cheapo insulators i picked up over the years that I'd now like to get rid of and make room for other stuff. I only have about a dozen insulators that are somewhat valuable and would like to hang on to.


----------



## Filthyphil (Sep 12, 2021)

A few of my switchblades


----------



## Damnits (Sep 14, 2021)

I collect militaria. I estimate my collection is worth $500+.


----------



## potatofarms (Sep 22, 2021)

soviet watches. i have quite the shelf full now. also a few china ones with tongji or seagull cals. i love the engineering ethos of interchangeable parts, design that can be accurate as well as cheap enough for the common communist peasant to afford. there are many examples in my collection that will match accuracy with a patek phillipe or other overpriced nonsense. i dont give 2 shits that the balance wheel has been hand engraved and diamond set in zurich. my 40 year old poljot chronograph keeps +-2 seconds a day and was serviced once for 20 euros. love the engineering.


----------



## Julius Streicher (Jan 5, 2022)

Damnits said:


> I collect militaria. I estimate my collection is worth $500+.


Post some of your stuff. I collect Third Reich. Mostly SA/NSDAP stuff.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Jan 5, 2022)

Julius Streicher said:


> Post some of your stuff. I collect Third Reich. Mostly SA/NSDAP stuff.


Out of sheer curiosity, do you have a signed copy of Mein Kampf? For some reason I feel like that would be a highly prized item if you collect Third Reich stuff.


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (Jan 5, 2022)

Optimus Prime said:


> Out of sheer curiosity, do you have a signed copy of Mein Kampf? For some reason I feel like that would be a highly prized item if you collect Third Reich stuff.











						How Much is a Copy of Hitler's Book Worth?
					

How much is a copy of Mein Kampf worth? Provenance dictates whether your edition is worth $200 or $70,000 according to Pawn Stars' Craig Gottlieb.




					www.thoughtco.com
				




Yea but it's variable from the look of it.


----------



## Wahgonga (Jan 5, 2022)

I collect and build scale models. Mostly WWII German armor. Here's a few of my finished pieces-

1/35 Panzer III







1/16 DAK Kubelwagen


1/15 Pak 36 3.7cm


1/48 Wespe


----------

